

Why you need more margin in your life - seanjohnson
http://www.sean-johnson.com/2013/01/22/why-you-need-more-margin-in-your-life/

======
analyst74
I skimmed through most of the article, and agree to many points the author
raised.

However, I find it not convincing, despite the fact I already agree to much of
it. It's full of "I think this makes my life better, so it should to yours",
with no definition of "better" or concrete example of achieving that "better".

This is unfortunate, I'd also like to believe that one should be able to
achieve greatness without working themselves to death, and I wish there is
evidence of that. Then I'll be able to enjoy my procrastination guilty-free.

~~~
prawks
I think this applies to many of the "self improvement" articles I've read.

I think these articles are definitely worthwhile, I just believe they need to
be read as they are: about someone else's life. If your goals and life
situation align with the author's, then I'd consider it pseudo-advice. If not,
it should be read as an interesting personal success story, which are still
valuable pieces.

------
gms60302
Wow... Great reminder to not lose focus of what's really important. Good stuff
Sean!

------
docvii
Great article Sean. Excellent insight into a constant challenge.

